# Had some Cherry I just had to try



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I traded a Diston D8 to a friend for some cherry boards; and have never worked with cherry. So I decided to build another small chest. The first day, prepared stock.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The second day, I cut the dovetails and started routing for drawer slides and back.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Now THAT is real craftsmanship. I will be watching!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That's really nice. Beautiful Cove Tails.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good and doing it old school. I can't wait to see it. I need to learn to cut dove tails, someday.


----------



## ricarpenter (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, I can't cut dovetails with a router and jig, let alone by hand! Real cratsmanship. Nice work


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

ricarpenter said:


> Wow, I can't cut dovetails with a router and jig, let alone by hand! Real cratsmanship. Nice work


I bought a Craftsman router and dovetail jig 40 years ago, and in a couple of moves, lost the guide bushings. When it was time to build drawers for a vanity a few years ago, I decided it was time to learn to cut them by hand.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Cherry is nice to work with aint it?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> Cherry is nice to work with aint it?


That is the understatement of the year!! I usually build Craftsman furniture of QS White Oak. When I make family gifts from some Walnut with family history, I marvel at how much nicer it is to work than Oak. This Cherry is about an equal step better than the walnut. I gotta find some Cherry trees to cut down.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile: looking GREAT Dennis! ...don't drop it!

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Looking good and doing it old school. I can't wait to see it. I need to learn to cut dove tails, someday.



I haven't been wasting time out here...and you've got all winter to teach yourself. There will be a practical exam when I get back to MD in the spring. We need to get together for ein Bier anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> :smile: looking GREAT Dennis! ...don't drop it!
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished!


I don't plan on dropping, but it seems to happen all too often in recent years. Note to self: Use both hands after wrapping them in double stick carpet tape!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great! Cherry is a great wood.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of Cherry is that. All I have seen is kind of red.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> What kind of Cherry is that. All I have seen is kind of red.


Minnesota Cherry?? I haven't the foggiest idea! I cut off an end of one of the boards, planed it, and then rubbed some finish on it. Over the months since I did that, it has turned a traditional cherry color.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

After day three, the drawer supports are installed in the sides and the case is assembled.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's looking great Wrangler!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. Nice job on the DTs.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Same here. I will be watching this closely.




__________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The case is done, now the drawers. 

Now that Christmas is over, I'm back in the shop.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a good looking case. I really like that.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, That's great! That's the way my Dad used to make things.
I have gotten lazy with power tools.
Thanks - great job.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Piper said:


> Wow, That's great! That's the way my Dad used to make things.
> I have gotten lazy with power tools.
> Thanks - great job.


I worked for forty years at a desk job. Since I retired four years ago and started building furniture and stuff with hand tools, I have lost twenty pounds, and am in the best shape I've been in since I worked in a steel fabrication shop in college.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

One drawer is complete, three to go. The tails are cut and the pins for the back are done. Next are the pins for the half blind dovetails for the fronts.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Installing the knobs, and final finishing, and another project complete.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks great. Nice to kick out a family heirloom like that!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, that looks great Dennis! Those are some mighty beefy drawers!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! Is this for use in your shop? (Sorry if that's already been answered)


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

It's ready to fill. Steve, I made this for my wife to store some of her sewing notions. 

I really like working with Cherry, I guess I'm going to have to find some more for another project.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Wow, that looks great Dennis! Those are some mighty beefy drawers!


Just the fronts, they're a bit over 3/4". The sides and backs are a hair under 1/4".


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

That is fantastic!! If you don't mind me asking what are the dimensions?

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mecum23 said:


> That is fantastic!! If you don't mind me asking what are the dimensions?


I built it without measurements. So I don't know exactly; but, it's approximately 6" high, 6" deep and 8" wide.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's definitely a cool looking box. Great job. I bet the wife loves it!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice job. It looks really nice.


----------

